# Need help with diagnosis



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i noticed funny red spots on my gold molly a few weeks ago. i asked for advise and was told it was probably just colour change, but its gotten worse. it looks like it could be Flukes, Lymphocystis or Bacterial external infections but i am really bad at this. i tried 2 take a picture but she moves 2 fast so its hard 2 c. she also pants alot. any ideas?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

here are some pics: (sorry, its not very good)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't really know. could it be possible to get a better picture?

Lyphocystis is not a disease, its more of a wart. So it probaly isn't that. And its white coloured, and you say your molly has red sores/spots.

One of my mollies in my tank has had a red sore for almost 3 months now.
She has acted fine with it now ever since.
The sores that youre talking about, are they on her body, or does it look under her scales/skin?

Tank readings would be helpful also, where it could just be a wound on the fish, and bad water quailty caused some sort of a infection


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i had my water tested a while ago and pH and phosphates were slightly high, but not 2 bad. its been like this 4 a while and she's pretty active, no strange behaviour of any type.

thats 1 of the best pics iv been able 2 take. she's ADD or something and wnt keep still.

it looks like she mite hav lost scales but i cnt really tell. its like red little sores or spots or something all over her head, reaching up all the way 2 her dorsal fin


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i still havnt treated her for anything but yesterday i noticed she had an odd bump just passed her gill flaps. she seemed fine and hungily attacked the bloodworms i gave her as usual. 
last night when i got home i couldnt c her and knew immediately there was a problem. i found her hiding underneath the corner filter. the bump was gone but her body seemed to be arched slightly into a crested shape. i put the heat up a bit and went to bed. this morning she looked much better and seems to be doing fine. 
i hav "sera baktopur" which is for the treatment against mouth and fin rot and bacterial infections. the inside leaflet describes symptoms and lists dropsy so i know it can be used to treat my fish. it says that with a marine tank, treatement must be carried out in a QT tank only but it doesnt specify for FW. 
the only other tank mate is another molly and i cnt QT the sick fish because my new setup is sitting where my old tank (thats still has the fish in it) used to be and the old tank is where my QT tank would go. is it ok to treat the whole tank?


----------

